

13 + 1 Tips for Aspiring Entrepreneurs. Be Aware of the Entrepreneurial Context You are Living In. - rabschi
http://cornelius-rabsch.de/blog/2008/03/09/13-1-tips-for-aspiring-entrepreneurs-be-aware-of-the-entrepreneurial-context-you-are-living-in/

======
xirium
From the article: 5. know your competitors and their next moves

Don't get obsessed by competitors. Failure modes include cloning your
competitors implementations but without the userbase; losing passion; and it
can be a time sink.

